# Kitchen all but ordered, help needed with appliances



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Following on from my recent thread, we have now all but placed the order for our new kitchen and have now moved on to selecting the appliances. The cost of the kitchen supplier providing their own appliances was about *£3000* so we are trying to save some money by sourcing them ourselves as we went slightly over budget with the units/worktops.

The budget will need to cover a 90cm range cooker, a 70/30 integrated fridge/freezer, an integrated dishwasher and a sink/tap.

The items I am swaying towards at the moment are:


Smeg Burghley BU93BL 90cm Dual Fuel Range Cooker - £899.99
Beko BC73F Integrated 70/30 Frost-Free Fridge Freezer - £249.99
Bosch SMV40C10GB Full-size Integrated Dishwasher - £299.99
Franke Basis 1.5 Bowl Onyx Granite Kitchen Sink & Waste - £199.99
*Total = £1,649.96*

Can anyone recommend any better products at similar budgets to the ones I have found above. My awareness is limited when it comes to kitchen appliances so the majority of the above have been picked on the basis of:
1. They fit in with the theme of the kitchen aesthetically
2. They fit into the budget
3. They are all brands that I have heard of and/or get favourable reviews

Would be grateful for any alternative recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

smeg,franke,bosch are all good but i personally would forget the beko


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

After having both Bosch and Neff appliances in our last new build I'd not have Neff again.

Washing Machine was shocking, dryer no better.

Replaced with Beko equivalents for peanut money and they were far superior in terms of performance.

In our new house now for 2yrs and the Indesit 70/30 built in fridge freezer packed in just b4 Xmas, replaced with a Beko equivalent for again, peanut money from AOL and again, far superior to the Indesit. Cold fridge and frost free freezer which is all we want.

Basically, Beko are not as bad as the above member claims them to possibly be.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just checked, the Beko we bought was a Beko BC73F the same as you mentioned.


----------



## steve6690 (Feb 25, 2016)

Had a fitted kitchen 16 years ago and the original Bosch dishwasher has just died. I fitted another Bosch last week. The De Dietrich oven lasted about 10 years and I stuck a Neff in, which has been great.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Neff and bosch are pretty much exactly the same but Bosch is usually better value. All my appliances are Bosch including 100 cm hood, 2 built in microwaves, 2 built in ovens, gas hob and built in dishwasher. Went for AEG fridge and AEG full length freezer. Not had any issues and been living in the house for 4 years now 

Btw SMEG is more style over function, they don't have great reliability, personal experience lol

Also I have a 20 year old Beko freezer in the cellar where I hide things from my wife. It's still going lol

I've also got 2 franke sinks in the kitchen and no issues


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been doing a little research into kitchen appliances for our future kitchen needs.

Range Cooker: If you can stretch to another £100, this rangemaster one looks like a better bet. Looks very similar to the SMEG unit you quoted but im confident the Rangemaster cooker will be alot better in terms of quality and reliability.

For your other appliances - where did you get the prices from as they are cheaper than what i can find online..?

Rich


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Integrated so we went for Beko as they offered the longest warranty, no problems here and would buy again.............If you would have a BMW 3 series instead of an Octavia then buy the Bosch because it's all about the badge for some.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

We bought an integrated beko fridge freezer 6 yrs ago however 2yrs ago the food in the freezer wasn't really freezing properly, after making enquiries we were told it can't be fixed you need a new one. After doing a bit of searching online it seemed a common issue and that lots of people have the same issue with beko fridges. We ended up going with a Samsung and wouldn't buy beko again.


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Just checked, the Beko we bought was a Beko BC73F the same as you mentioned.


That's really useful to know, thanks. I know Beko isn't too range stuff but it gets decent reviews and is half the price of the better stuff. Plus, we really like the configuration of the fridge which is a massive selling point for us.


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

richtung said:


> I've been doing a little research into kitchen appliances for our future kitchen needs.
> 
> Range Cooker: If you can stretch to another £100, this rangemaster one looks like a better bet. Looks very similar to the SMEG unit you quoted but im confident the Rangemaster cooker will be alot better in terms of quality and reliability.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, she gets the final say on the range cooker. The one you have linked to is the exact one we were tossing up between but she has stumped for the SMEG. I looked at both side by side in currys and there wasn't much to choose on build quality, etc but the SMEG did have slightly bigger compartment and also edged the Rangemaster in the looks department.

I will try and dig out the links for the stuff, some prices might have been off traders on eBay but everything was brand new and with warranty


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

electric_cooper said:


> Unfortunately, she gets the final say on the range cooker. The one you have linked to is the exact one we were tossing up between but she has stumped for the SMEG. I looked at both side by side in currys and there wasn't much to choose on build quality, etc but the SMEG did have slightly bigger compartment and also edged the Rangemaster in the looks department.
> 
> I will try and dig out the links for the stuff, some prices might have been off traders on eBay but everything was brand new and with warranty


Wouldnt touch anything SMEG with a 6 foot pole now though. The £100 extra on the Rangemaster is money well spent.

SMEG has a knack for making "good looking" stuff which doesn't function as well as other "normal" looking things.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have always had Bosch appliances in the past and have had them installed in our new kitchen last year, top quality stuff indeed and with that reliable German engineering. I would highly recommend Bosch.


----------

